# Truck Recommendation



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

OK you guys are in the know. I currently have
a 95 GMC 3500HD flatbed with 6.5L TD. This
isn't going to cut it when I start traveling to
the south.

What used truck would you recommend given the
following:

1. Hauling 100 colonies

2. Pulling bobcat

Thanks


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Time to move up to a medium duty, under 26k unless you love paperwork. Freightliner, International, Chevy, Dodge, Ford, Sterling all have a good truck in that class.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

If you are going to haul a 100 hives you are going to have to go to a medium duty, unless you haul just singles. Put a Bobcat and trailer behind that as well. Why not just build up to a semi load maybe just 320 and go 3 high. Its allot less stress and it would be more worth while.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I had to spend a night in a Walmart parking lot
in Iowa last year with my 1 ton dually pulling
a scissor lift!! My own lift but the cop said I
was "commercial" and required log book, fire
extinguisher, etc. 18 violations but he "let me
off" with 1 $85 ticket.

So......... does under 26K really exempt you from
log books???


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Trevor Mansell said:


> Why not just build up to a semi load maybe just 320 and go 3 high.


Thanks Trevor, but I have no intention of getting that
big. Too many other irons in the fire. Maybe 150....

Going south is not just about the bees, I need to get
out of the tundra as well.

Any specifics on brand, transmissions, engines, etc
would be appreciated.

My budget dictates a used one with likely 200k on
it. But the truck I am looking at are just getting 
broke in at 200K.

The truck will only see 5k miles a year.

Getting a CDL isn't out of the question. And
to run 2 one ways I wouldn't mind the log book
I guess.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Look into an M35a3, you can get one surplus for about 8 K, it has a Cat diesel with an Allison Automatic. Also will give you 6x6 and on board tire inflation system. It will have plenty of power to pull a bobcat.

CDL is not required for farm trucks... The weight does not matter. Farms are exempt and any ticket issued to you because you didn't have a CDL should be taken before the court.

Another truck to consider would be a Nissan NPR.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I dont know what your budget is or really what you are looking for . Do you want a sleeper ,a 10 wheeler what are you looking for ? A International 4900 will serve your purpose you can pick those up relatively cheap. 

A big truck can be challenging to work off of if you are not used to it. 

For the amount you are driving it anything would be fine they are only reliable as the maintenance that has been done on them. 

I still don't understand why you don't want to go to a semi load of bees, having just 100 hives and traveling from ND seems a little silly.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

bluegrass said:


> Look into an M35a3, you can get one surplus for about 8 K, it has a Cat diesel with an Allison Automatic.


Wow, that is a beast!! Do you just convert them
to a flatbed?? What size bed will they sport? It
must be a kidney banger. Cheap for sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/M35a...itemZ250788682174QQptZOtherQ5fVehicleQ5fParts




bluegrass said:


> CDL is not required for farm trucks... The weight does not matter. Farms are exempt and any ticket issued to you because you didn't have a CDL should be taken before the court.


That is what I understood, but I don't want to have
to screw with courts on the road.



bluegrass said:


> Another truck to consider would be a Nissan NPR.


Do they have enough power??

Thanks


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Trevor Mansell said:


> I still don't understand why you don't want to go to a semi load of bees, having just 100 hives and traveling from ND seems a little silly.


Getting the bees south is for 2 reasons. I am going
to sell 100 to 120 nucs a year and winter kill is
just too harsh. I am tired of spending $3000 to
$5000 on brood and queens.

But as I said. Going south is less than 50% about
the bees. It's about getting out of the tundra, fishing,
hunting hogs, etc.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

We just sat through a class given by the Montana DOT and a Fedral Department of transportation official. Dont let the farm clause fool you. They said that if you are hauling anything long distance, out of state, or hauling anything on your return trip to home you are not considered farm. They said you need a log book for anything over 150 miles from home. From my understanding you dont need a cdl if you are under the 26,000 gross but you still may need to keep a log book. The law really suprised us all but it was a fedral guy stating all this. We also believed that if you ran sm plates that you could run red fuel but the fedral guy said that isn't right even though our local state guys say its okay.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

kwest....... That follows what my fresh out of fed
school Iowa trooper told me.

I'll do the log book and get all the little items needed
to keep legal. Regardless if I really need it or not. I don't
like the driving hour limitations though. But my wife and
I can fudge those, we'll only drive 12 hours a day or so
anyway.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

bluegrass said:


> It will have plenty of power to pull a bobcat.


and get about 2 mpg!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Barry said:


> and get about 2 mpg!


Yeah that is a bummer. I know I won't get anything
spectacular, but 7 or 8 mpg would be nice.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I just went through all this crap myself and the bottom line is that you can get out of the medical card requirement and that is about it. Under 26K and you don't need a CDL but crossing state lines and going beyond the 150 miles makes you responsible for DOT, log book, fed safety regs, green fuel, etc. I don't think IFTA will apply if you stay under 26K. 
I bought a used International 4300 with a DT466 from Penske. They have a lot of trucks for sale all across the country and you can browse their site here

http://www.penskeusedtrucks.com/used-trucks-for-sale/used-trucks/used-flatbed-trucks.html

I chose the 4300 under 26K GVWR because the DT466 has a good track record. If you get one with a lift gate, keep in mind that most of these gates don't accept a hitch. I had a lift gate and hitch added with an 8 ton combination pintle/ball so I can pull a trailer. If you get a loan you may want a little extra cash for any extras. I went with air brakes and air suspension - 24 foot bed. The rig probably gets around 8-9 mi/gal and is a bit stiff when empty. The air ride makes the bed ride fairly well but the cab is on a 10k axle and it is a bit bumpy. An 8K front axle might be a bit smoother but load distribution might be more critical - don't know yet. My truck is about 16K curb weight which leaves about 10K for a load. I'm not sure if 100 colonies coming out of almonds would go over the limit. Maybe others can address that concern.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks HVH I appreciate your recommendation
and link. Sounds like a good beast.

And my 100 colonies will never be in the almonds,
I've elected to stay out of that game. Just Nucs,
honey, and queens.

Does the 26k weight limit not include the trailer?
So it's OK to come in at 25K on the truck and have
8K on a trailer behind?

Thanks again


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

If your truck and it's load weigh 25K and your trailer and it's load weigh 8K then you are going to need to have a 33K license on the truck and a CDL. At least that is my understanding... and I am not sure many understand this stuff.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

hpm08161947 said:


> If your truck and it's load weigh 25K and your trailer and it's load weigh 8K then you are going to need to have a 33K license on the truck and a CDL. At least that is my understanding... and I am not sure many understand this stuff.



That's my understanding as well. But I am new
at this CDL bit.

I am amazed that it is so murky....... It should be 
a cut and dry thing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sun,
You need more hives to justify your truck, loader and CDL. Seems like overkill to me. All I had was a pickup truck when I had less thhan 400.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Our truck, a 2002 GMC C6500 with Cat 3126 engine, has a 12.5K curb weight. If your 100 hives average 50lb per and your bobcat + trailer weight 8K, that will bring you up 25.5. So no CDL.

Guess 50 lb per hive might be too small an estimate... but maybe you are hauling singles.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> Sun,
> You need more hives to justify your truck, loader and CDL. Seems like overkill to me. All I had was a pickup truck when I had less thhan 400.


Not looking for justification Mark. I have the loader,
a CDL costs nothing really.

My present 1995 GMC 3500HD with 6.5L TD is just
too underpowered to haul 100 to 150 colonies south
with me. If I put my bobcat on back, no way, unless
I cruise at 35 mph maybe.
*
So what options do you suggest?* A decent used International
4300 comes in at $15000, less or equal to a decent used
pickup.

Did you haul 200 hives 1000+ miles with a pickup??

Keep in mind, *I AM *going south. The bees are coming
with me, not the other way around.

The last 3 winters have seen devastating winter losses.
So much so that I kept my count low last fall.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

You don't have to have CDL's to haul bees or bee stuff for yourself. There is an farm exception we get. It's in the Federal Motor Carrier Saftey Regulations book. Just look it up at that website and search Bee it'll come up. It's Part 391.2 in the book. You can find at most truck stops. I called Atlanta's office and talked to someone there and he told me that meant bees and empty supers. Because I didn't wanna be hit with you don't have bees sir these are empty boxes or a empty truck. I would say a medium duty because smaller usally only gotta be a 12 ft bed. And I want as long a bed as it can get. I only have a 12 ft now and I blows.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

One thing to think about while you are in the thinking stage is the weight of the bed.
I prefer Intercontenental Truckbody aluminum beds. Super strong, Very light.
For every pound that your bed weighs, that is a pound of bees you cannot safely haul.
And many beds that I see are short on engineering, long on STEEL.
Some fabricator's answer to every problem is to weld on more steel.
I got a quote for a 26' aluminum bed and it was about $4600.00.
Around Salem, you can buy REALLY NICE late model 26000# or 33000# for under $15.000.00
With that new bed, a hitch and a couple of tool boxes you are going to have a really sharp and efficient rig.
One more thing: The International 33000# truck is only 500 - 700 pounds heavier than the 26000# identical LOOKING truck. Also the 33000# truck has better gearbox options so that you can have lower low gears, and better top end gears for improved mileage.
Take your time; there is a lot to chose from and the market is flooded with good deals right now.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

The 391.2 only gets you out of the med card. The 391.2 are the exemptions for section 391 which is only about driver requirements. 

Regarding the question about 26K plus trailer weight - I am not 100% sure yet but our commercial handbook says a 26K plus an under 10K trailer is Ok without CDL. Over 26K plus less than 10K and you can use a class B. Over 26K plus over 10K trailer requires a class A. Under 26K plus over 10K trailer can be done with a 'J' endorsement. 
Farm plates are only good for local travel under the 150 mile radius and not for interstate commerce. 

see below for description from the Nevada Commercial Handbook

You must have a CDL to operate:
• A single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of
more than 26,000 pounds;
• A trailer with a GVWR of more than 10,000 pounds if the gross
combinations weight rating is more than 26,000 pounds;
• A vehicle designed to transport 16 or more passengers,
including the driver; or
• Any size vehicle that requires hazardous materials placards.

1.3 Classifications, Endorsements and Restrictions
VEHICLE CLASSIFICATION SYSTEM
Class A
Any combination of motor vehicles with a gross combination weight rating (GCWR) of 26,001 pounds or
more provided the vehicle being towed has a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) in excess of 10,000
pounds.
Examples:
Class B
Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds, or any such vehicle towing a vehicle not in
excess of 10,000 pounds.
Examples:
Class C
Any single vehicle, or combination of vehicles that does not meet the definition of Class A or Class B, but
that either is designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver, or is placarded for
hazardous materials.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

For the money and hassle you are talking about, just rent or buy a bobcat for southern use, and leave it down there. 100 hives are heavy, but you can make two trips, or find a buddy, or leave a few down there with someone you trust and split or makes nucs off of them. I does not matter much what the law is, as all troopers are on orders to ticket anything, as all states are in the Red. They do not know what the law is and could care less, otherwise they would be lawyers and not cops. They are there to bring in revenue. It is only going to get worse. You should be able to get creative here and come up with a decent solution that obviates the CDL. It is not cheap or easy. You got off easy with the night at the wal-mart.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have rented Bobcats in the past. One time I blew hydrolic hoses on mine and had to rent one while mine was in the shop. Another time I rented on to load the semi. They delivered it on a friday and picked it up on monday and as long as I didn't have more than 8 hours on it, they only charged me a days rent, plus delivery and pickup fees.

One thing about having your own is, other than when it is in the shop, it's yours to use whenever you want to.


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

I see they are beating the CDL topic again....
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=251016


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

One thing about renting though is that it kinda puts you under the gun to get the job done. No excuses like "why do today what you can put off until tomorrow" It aint my fault I was born lazy and woke up feeling tired. 

For 100 hives I would hire a local to off load by hand. Put another 60-100 on trailer and hire 2 more locals to offload those bees.

Keep your hooks well baited.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Question- does the 150 mile thing apply to straight trucks/OTR trucks or does it also include 1 tons and the like? 

mike


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

anything with a GCVWR of 10000 lb and used for commercial purposes


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Does a 1 ton or 3/4 ton with a skidder and trailer fall under that? what about 100 hives on a gooseneck plus the truck? Broad questions. 

mike


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Does a 1 ton or 3/4 ton with a skidder and trailer fall under that? what about 100 hives on a gooseneck plus the truck? Broad questions.
> 
> mike


What's the set-up weigh? Not to mention, have you got it distributed correctly and still under the GWR on the truck and trailer?

There is axle weights you need to worry about as well as bridge and gross weights. Just because you can meet one can you meet all three.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

And don't forget to get your DOT numbers and have them posted on your truck. Whatever you decide to get I would recommend that it be very common. If Mark wasn't driving something as common as a Ford diesel recently when he had problems he might still be waiting for parts. I always had a good opinion of the IHC DT 466 until I bought a 5 year old one with 200000 miles on it a year ago. Spent $5,000 on repairs in the first 3,000 miles, maybe I was just unlucky but I won't even put it on the road anymore, sure looks nice though.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

How about a used Kodiak or TopKick they have nice low decks and I have hauled way over the gross with both types and still had plenty of power..


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Bad information repeated twice*



HVH said:


> The 391.2 only gets you out of the med card.


Why do you keep saying this?
You stated this in a prior thread and it is absolutly false!
Is section 391 strictly about medical cards?
READ SECTION 391 for crying out loud!

The exemptions in 391.2 cover MUCH MORE than just the medical card. (for the second tiime)

And for everyone else, please read the following. Pay attention to 391.2:

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrguidedetails.aspx?menukey=391


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

391.2 is the Federal rule and guideline for states. Each state can set additional restrictions and even lesser occasionally. Western states are more lenient and northeast will tear you up, i.e. speed limits, lengths and weights! Reciprocity is not a right, it is a privilidge sometimes extended between states too. 
Most enforcement officers can be persuaded if you have a rule with you. I keep mine in the console with my med card, etc. HOS, med cards, logs, commercial status of vehicles less than 26K, are open to local interpretation. Weights must meet registration, axle, GVWR, GCVWR, bridge formula, wheel and tire with DOT, others just check the registration. 
I find a couple hundred bees in the cab dissuade most cops. "Do you want me to open the window or the door sir?"


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Seems to be a definition that most want to fall under, but don't...

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=390.5


> Farm vehicle driver means a person who drives only a commercial motor vehicle that is—
> (a) Controlled and operated by a farmer as a private motor carrier of property;
> (b) Being used to transport either—
> (1) Agricultural products, or
> ...


The part that most are disqualified from on the is the 150 miles from the farm. Once that occurs, you are a commercial operator.

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=383.5


> Commercial motor vehicle (CMV) means a motor vehicle or combination of motor vehicles used in commerce to transport passengers or property if the motor vehicle—
> (a) Has a gross combination weight rating of 11,794 kilograms or more (26,001 pounds or more) inclusive of a towed unit(s) with a gross vehicle weight rating of more than 4,536 kilograms (10,000 pounds); or
> (b) Has a gross vehicle weight rating of 11,794 or more kilograms (26,001 pounds or more); or
> (c) Is designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver; or
> (d) Is of any size and is used in the transportation of hazardous materials as defined in this section.


So keep it under 26,000 lbs GCW and under 9999 Trailer GW and you should be good.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Diversity of state rules and federal ruling -
“The federal regulations give states the opportunity to provide a waiver from the federal regulations’ vehicle and driver standards to intrastate operation of vehicles 26,000 pounds or less.” 
ND “There is no restriction on how far you can travel on farm plates; however, if traveling over 100 air miles (or 150 miles for CDL or 150 air miles for intrastate operations), you would have to comply with Federal Motor Carrier regulations. Additionally, if traveling out of state you may have to pay temporary registration fees with other states.”
MN “If the truck is hauling a trailer, you need a commercial (or farm) plate if the combined gross weight of the truck, trailer and load exceeds 8,000 pounds.”
“A driver needs to keep a log book when the driver is driving a vehicle that is being used in any commerce, and:
a. the vehicle exceeds 10,000 pounds GVW or GVWR and is used interstate; or
b. exceeds 10,000 pounds GVW or GVWR and is used in intrastate commerce and travels more than 100 air miles from its customary garage.”
It pays to search the rules before going through a state.


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

With all that in mind, I don't think I would go under a Class 6 truck. Especially when you add 10K in bees and another 8500 in trailer/loader for a long distance haul.

I have done the underpowered/undersized equipment bs and it sucks. Especially ride wise.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

FarmerJ said:


> What's the set-up weigh? Not to mention, have you got it distributed correctly and still under the GWR on the truck and trailer?
> QUOTE]
> Come on, you are going to get me to do the math? Where can i find the average weight of the truck, trailers, and skidder....could someone give me some broad ##s
> 
> mike


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Next time you are loaded and go by one of those truck stops w/ a CAT scale. Pull on it and weigh yourself.

The scale is broken into sections so make sure one set of axles are on each pad.

Run inside and get your ticket.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I do not have any of the equipment i mentioned. I plan on getting at least the truck by the end of this year.....

mike


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> I do not have any of the equipment i mentioned. I plan on getting at least the truck by the end of this year.....
> 
> mike


So let's set it up.

How are your hive put together and what’s their weigh? 4 to a pallet, 2 deeps tall?

Cl 6 (15k to 19k gvw) or 7 (26k to 33k) truck? Tare wt, you are going to have about 8900 pounds for an empty truck. Bees are going to be what, about 10K, plus another 1200-1300 for pallets? (24 pallets X 100 lbs each hive)Right there is almost 20K in Gross weight, and you haven't added the trailer or the skidder to it.

What size skidder?

What size trailer?

Space-wise:
24 pallets fill a 48' flatbed. 12 per side. Stacked two layers deep, that's still a 24' bed. 3 layers would be a 16' bed. Each layer is about 30" tall, with a 4' deck height, that would put you at a height of 12'6".

Can you fill in the rest? Or use industry standards and assumptions there too?


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

My question is;

What use are you going to have for this large of a truck once you get moved ?

You mention $15,000 dollars, add licening, taxes, & insurance.

Are you going to use it to move your bees, also move household, personal goods,to the South, in multibule trips ? Maybe, but just to move 100 hives, cheaper to have them hauled.

But what do I know ?

:lookout: PCM


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

There always seems to be more interest in trucks than pollen sub.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Sundance said:


> Wow, that is a beast!! Do you just convert them
> to a flatbed?? What size bed will they sport? It
> must be a kidney banger. Cheap for sure.
> 
> ...


No kidney banging, they are a Cadillac as far as military surplus go, They have power steering and the automatic transmissions. The bed is actually drop side so you have sideboards but they fold down for ease of loading. Top speed is about 55 though. I could fit 70 hives on the A2, The bed for the A2 is the same as the A3. The A3 was actually an attempt by the government to save money, They turned 2 A2s in and received 1 A3 back all refurbished. It ended up costing more then buying new trucks so the program was scrapped. If you wanted to change the bed out it is removable with several U-bolts and would bring enough as scrap to pay for a large chunk of having a flatbed put on. 

Fuel consumption loaded is about 8-10mpg on the highway.


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

considering the price, how the trucks been set-up and repair parts for it,

Mil-Surp would be the last thing I would recommend.

Seals, while similar to what's on the common market, they are not the same. We ran into that when we were on flood duty in 97. Tried to go down town and there's an "M" identifier that was on our parts. Just enough of a difference you can't use shelf products.

If you do get one, put in a bigger fuse on the fuel pump. During flood duty, we had trucks getting new pumps all the time. Kept blowing fuses. Troubleshooting them, I found out the start up amps were enough to pop the fuse, but not the running amp. The army felt compelled to have a 3 amp fuse. I got permission from TACOM to put in 10amp fuses and the problem went away.

They ride like a block on wheels. They are rated at 2 1/2 ton cross country and 5 ton on the road.

Plan to wear ear plugs in these trucks. They are loud. Just how they are. You don't think so, but after three hours on the road, your ears are ringing good.

They are goverened back to about 50-55 mph. It's just the march speed that the military has. Everything tactical is that way. Most speeds run in a convoy had always been 45. Might get lucky with 50 depending on who was convoy commander.

It's got a 50 gal tank, expect to get about a 300 mile range. Again, standards for the army. Everything had similar range and speeds.

This thing is set-up for a 24 volt electrical system. Most commercial trucks are 12 volt, some having a 24 volt starting system.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

PCM said:


> My question is;
> 
> What use are you going to have for this large of a truck once you get moved ?
> 
> ...



We will be making an annual round trip. The return
trip will be 100 - 150 hives + 100 Nucs

Also I have a garage door business and the flatbed
will be utilized for that as well. And I'd consider freelance
hauling south or north while there.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Although the military surplus is interesting, I won't
be going that route. My wife and I both want a few
more comforts.


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Another point of interest...

Make sure you plan on a side box under the bed. Likely even 2. One for the Netting and possibly Bungee cords. As well as a place to carry straps when the load isn't on the deck. That'll add a couple hundred extra pounds of weight to the vehicle.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmerJ said:


> Another point of interest...
> 
> Make sure you plan on a side box under the bed. Likely even 2. One for the Netting and possibly Bungee cords. As well as a place to carry straps when the load isn't on the deck. That'll add a couple hundred extra pounds of weight to the vehicle.


Got em' on my 3500HD with the 16 ft bed...


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

if anyone is interested...

http://www.k-bid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?klosteria212/9

No way associated with it, just saw it today and passing it along.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Bad information repeated twice*



HarryVanderpool said:


> Why do you keep saying this?
> You stated this in a prior thread and it is absolutly false!
> Is section 391 strictly about medical cards?
> READ SECTION 391 for crying out loud!
> ...


I've tried to be clear about the 150 mi requirement and crossing state lines. If it is under 150 miles and not crossing state lines then that's different. Once you cross state lines you have federal definitions and 10001 is commercial with all the DOT crap and log books. I got pulled over by a commercial highway patrol and all of this was confirmed. I told him I was a beekeeper and he said the 391.2 applied to the med card but since I was going over 150 mi and crossing state lines then I had to have a DOT number, keep a log book, etc...
If you can get away with less then great.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmerJ said:


> if anyone is interested...
> 
> http://www.k-bid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?klosteria212/9
> 
> No way associated with it, just saw it today and passing it along.


Nice...... Royalton is the salvage capital of Mn (at least
when I lived in St Cloud).

I wonder what's wrong with it??


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

It's just waiting for bee hives to get hauled.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Here buy my truck.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247830


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Very nice truck..... If I had and extra $8,000 I'd
jump on it. Good price though


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

sundance:
I started with a dodge 3500 and 27 fl aluminumn gooseneck. Problem was with 1 1/2 story 96 hives and a swinger you are at 26k. with 144 hives and swinger youare over 30k. While i used this setup for 4 years I also went thru two transmissions. On load from kentucky to florida I was grossing 28,880. I then bought a freightliner fl70. So her is my recommendation. First off air ride is a must! Makes a huge differance on the bees. Second you need a 9 speed eaton roadranger ( same heavy duty tranny as 13 speed in semi just doesnt have extra box). this gives you road speed up to 75 or 80 and low end in field. With the 6 speed you top out at 55 with low end tranny(goood off road as slow in field) or with top end of 75 on interstate you go thru field at 10 mph bounding bees like a paint shaker. Bees are heavy...Usually ave 100 lb each including pallet 1/2 story. at least 75 lbs each. My 94 freightliner has 4' double bunk sleeper 22ft flatbed (228 double deep hives or 168 double deep with super. tag axle(can gross 54,000 plus trailer) 9 speed roadranger, air ride, dual 75 gal tanks. truck gets almost 10 mpg empty and about 8 loaded. has ball hitch for trailer. air ride seats Good rubber all around. Truck is for sale for $9,000. Only reason for selling is I'm buying a full size Kenworth to be able to haul 80k. If you are not interested in it I would get something simular. DO NOT geta 7 speed international. From what I hear some problems with tranny.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I can support Sutton on the transmission issue. I like the Eaton Fuller 8 +L+LL, but that is a big transmission. The double reduction low is great for creeping thru rough off road sections. Of cource, no synchros, so once you get rolling, no clutch to shift. In dumptrucks, which are rough on transmissions, the average time to take-out is 400K.

If you are talking big trucks, the Mack triple countershaft transmission is even better. No reverese "hole". Button on the side of the shifter puts alll 6 holes backwards, 10 forward.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sutton and Roland....... Thanks a million. That's the
kind of info I need.

I know I might get by with my 3500 towing a gooseneck,
but I'd have to buy that gooseneck....... as I only have
a standard car hauler like trailer. And as you've said,
I'd likely be burning up a couple spendy tranys along
the way.

With a truck like sutton's I could pull the car hauler
with the bobcat on as well as other equipment and
have less $$$ in that rig than if I sold the 3500 (and
factoring in the expense of a gooseneck)


----------

